# Early detection tests



## LLbean

Hi ladies,

just wondering, those of you that saw a BFP early on what tests you were using? I just ordered some off the internet at "early pregnancy tests" that say 
extra-sensitive-pregnancy-test (10miu/ml HCG Sensitivity)

hopefully those will detect something real quick and make me smile


----------



## Rowan75

https://www.sme-fertility.co.uk/early-pregnancy-tests/ultra-early-pregnancy-tests.html

I use these but tbh I never get a bfp early but these are really sensitive


----------



## LLbean

sounds like the same sensitivity... I hope I get mine soon LOL...

here is the link to mine https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/extra-sensitive-pregnancy-test.html


----------



## xxxjessxxx

I brought some the other day too of Amazon! So far at 10dpo I have been using 25miu ones which obviously aren't suppposed to be used until a day after your missed period lol. I'm just soo impatient! Except they aren't due to arrive until the day before my period arrives so it was a bit pointless :haha: Best of luck to you :) x x


----------



## LLbean

oh I know...my order is to get here between 2 and 6 days.... hoping it is more like 2 HAHAHAHA. Far as I can tell they have not been shipped yet so ...very impatient


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ahh bless :) Well I had an email saying they have been shipped, and they'd arrive betwwen 3-5 days, but are mail always seems to arrive pretty speedily so hoping it wont take too long! Fx for us all x x


----------



## LLbean

I hope this is it... hubby worries I am putting too much pressure on the whole thing (I'm a planner... so you know I have major things planned for the 9 month process and timing it with special events HAHAHA)

Have been VERY bloated the last few days... I mean painfully so. Seems to improve in the AM but then at night it comes back... not pretty, I already look at LEAST 6 months pregnant with the bloat....so I need to know that at least it is for good reason.

may we all get the BFPs!


----------



## mommyjill

LLbean said:


> I hope this is it... hubby worries I am putting too much pressure on the whole thing (I'm a planner... so you know I have major things planned for the 9 month process and timing it with special events HAHAHA)
> 
> Have been VERY bloated the last few days... I mean painfully so. Seems to improve in the AM but then at night it comes back... not pretty, I already look at LEAST 6 months pregnant with the bloat....so I need to know that at least it is for good reason.
> 
> may we all get the BFPs!

Ah hope you get them posted out soon :thumbup:

I am impatient too. -- very!! lol:hugs:

I have been really bloated last few days too llbean and work trousers are a little tight - as you say wouldnt mind if it was for an obvious reason ha ha:blush:


Fingers x for you - we may be testing around the same time....


----------



## LLbean

mommyjill said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> I hope this is it... hubby worries I am putting too much pressure on the whole thing (I'm a planner... so you know I have major things planned for the 9 month process and timing it with special events HAHAHA)
> 
> Have been VERY bloated the last few days... I mean painfully so. Seems to improve in the AM but then at night it comes back... not pretty, I already look at LEAST 6 months pregnant with the bloat....so I need to know that at least it is for good reason.
> 
> may we all get the BFPs!
> 
> Ah hope you get them posted out soon :thumbup:
> 
> I am impatient too. -- very!! lol:hugs:
> 
> I have been really bloated last few days too llbean and work trousers are a little tight - as you say wouldnt mind if it was for an obvious reason ha ha:blush:
> 
> 
> Fingers x for you - we may be testing around the same time....Click to expand...

 When will you be testing? I want to but also afraid to... strange right?

FRER says as early as 6 days before missed period... I am due April 4th so that would mean tomorrow, right?


----------



## Storm1jet2

Try and hold out a few days - if its a BFN you will feel rubbish and it might be too early! But in theory yes - 6 days before apparently...


----------



## LLbean

Storm1jet2 said:


> Try and hold out a few days - if its a BFN you will feel rubbish and it might be too early! But in theory yes - 6 days before apparently...

I will probably wait until I get the "extra sensitive" ones...that should buy me time right? LOL


----------



## Storm1jet2

haha yeah - Im a POAS addict anyway :)


----------



## LLbean

it can be addicting... I kept POAS after O was detected...just cause... thought it would be fun LOL


----------



## GraceFace

10mUI is what we use at work and they are STAT preg tests. I don't think you can find any better than that to purchase, so good for you for finding them! And good luck as well!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LLbean

GraceFace said:


> 10mUI is what we use at work and they are STAT preg tests. I don't think you can find any better than that to purchase, so good for you for finding them! And good luck as well!
> :dust::dust::dust:

Where do you work? give me all the secrets!!! LOL


----------



## GraceFace

LLbean said:


> GraceFace said:
> 
> 
> 10mUI is what we use at work and they are STAT preg tests. I don't think you can find any better than that to purchase, so good for you for finding them! And good luck as well!
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Where do you work? give me all the secrets!!! LOLClick to expand...

I'm a clinical laboratory tech. I run all those tests your Dr. orders on your blood, body fluids, and the really yucky stuff! I also get to go to ER and the floor and draw when I don't have a phlebotomist working, and I do some swabbing of throats when the nurses are to busy to do that as well. I'd love to run fertilty tests on myself, but our lab sends those out. :wacko:


----------



## ZoeBunny

10miu are the most sensitive tests you can buy... just got my bfp and started getting faint lines on my 10miu test strips at 8DPO. At 9DPO line still very faint but also got a + on a CB digi. Line slightly darker today on an IC (12DPO) but FRER line dark.

Moral of the story... pee as much as you want on your cheapie 10miu ones... if you get a very faint hint of a line chances are if you use your CB or FRER you'll get a positive. Dye just doesn't seem as strong in the cheapies - so don't expect dark lines.

Good luck!!! x


----------



## LLbean

well here is the update straight from USPS
"The U.S. Postal Service was electronically notified by the shipper on March 28, 2011 to expect your package for mailing. "

So perhaps tomorrow they head out... which means at the earliest they get to me on the 31st?


----------



## LLbean

just checked USPS...Expected Delivery Date: March 31, 2011 ... so yup, the earliest I can test on those would be probably Friday in order to use FMU


----------



## mommyjill

Hi LLBean, how are you today??:hugs:

Yes you are right about the FRER 

I am due on on Sunday i think ( cos only first propa cycle off bcp so could be anytime lol) so i will prob test then with some IC and depending what they say will depend on my next move.....:blush:

Today i have already eaten half the house:blush: Whats that all about?:shrug:

I love POAS though and my IC get here tomorrow ......o no :nope:


----------



## LLbean

mommyjill said:


> Hi LLBean, how are you today??:hugs:
> 
> Yes you are right about the FRER
> 
> I am due on on Sunday i think ( cos only first propa cycle off bcp so could be anytime lol) so i will prob test then with some IC and depending what they say will depend on my next move.....:blush:
> 
> Today i have already eaten half the house:blush: Whats that all about?:shrug:
> 
> I love POAS though and my IC get here tomorrow ......o no :nope:

HAHAHA we have a weird addiction... is there a rehab group for POAS addicts? :haha:

well just for "shits and giggles" I used today's FMU and the FRER...BFN LOL...not surprised honestly


----------



## mumof2and1dog

I hold my hands up im officially addicted to POAS!!! 

Today because i hadn't had a wee for 4 hours i thought I'd do an opk dont ask my why but I haven't poas for over 8 days!!!!! It was neg with a faint line lol x

The pg tests ive got are internet cheapies, plastic ones with caps that have pink lines, my FRER came today off ebay and I'm just waiting for my CB digital ones to arrive just to confirm the actual word if i am PG but I'm not gonna use them till i get a line on my others!!!

:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

mumof2and1dog said:


> I hold my hands up im officially addicted to POAS!!!
> 
> Today because i hadn't had a wee for 4 hours i thought I'd do an opk dont ask my why but I haven't poas for over 8 days!!!!! It was neg with a faint line lol x
> 
> The pg tests ive got are internet cheapies, plastic ones with caps that have pink lines, my FRER came today off ebay and I'm just waiting for my CB digital ones to arrive just to confirm the actual word if i am PG but I'm not gonna use them till i get a line on my others!!!
> 
> :hugs:

LOL I know...we are hopeless right? hahaha

I have some clear blue ones as well but waiting on cheapos first


----------



## LLbean

I'm off to Dollar Tree... I got a tip for cheapo good ones there LOL... I swear I'm like a crack addict or something LOL


----------



## LLbean

UPDATE: returned with 2 of the Dollar Tree cheapos but they do not say EARLY anywhere ...oh well. but still, one dollar each...not bad


----------



## mommyjill

o we are all naughty addicts arent we?? lol

My IC came today so of course i had to try them out you know just to see if they were working lol

Well they were broken lol - not a smidgen of a second line - what did i expect really????:blush:

My name is mommyjill and i am severely addicted to poas ha ha:haha::haha:


----------



## mumof2and1dog

Hello fellow members of POAS anonymous :test::test::test::test::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:

I feel quite normal when others admit how addicted it can be :thumbup:

I am tempted to use my FRER tomorrow but will try and hold off till the weekend :winkwink:

I've had a bit of spotting today and am really worried if its the start of :witch: please stay away you hag!!! but saying that I've had no cramps like i normally get with AF so gotta stay positive. Also, the last few days my gums have been bleeding when i brush my teeth :brush: and i suffered that alot with both my pregnancies. FX for that bfp!!!

:hug::friends::hug::friends::hug::friends:


----------



## mommyjill

mumof2and1dog said:


> Hello fellow members of POAS anonymous :test::test::test::test::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:
> 
> I feel quite normal when others admit how addicted it can be :thumbup:
> 
> I am tempted to use my FRER tomorrow but will try and hold off till the weekend :winkwink:
> 
> I've had a bit of spotting today and am really worried if its the start of :witch: please stay away you hag!!! but saying that I've had no cramps like i normally get with AF so gotta stay positive. Also, the last few days my gums have been bleeding when i brush my teeth :brush: and i suffered that alot with both my pregnancies. FX for that bfp!!!
> 
> :hug::friends::hug::friends::hug::friends:

That sounds very promising Mumof 2 fingers x for you.

Spotting - implantation - snuggling down to get comfy. yippee

Hold off .................dont test .................dont do it lol

ha ha only joking :test::test::test::test:


----------



## LLbean

well I have been having big time cramps today too but so far no spotting and AF would not be due till the 4th of April so... no idea.

I have been lightheaded most of the day...as if I were taking Vicodin or something hahaha WEEEEE! Not much of an appetite either. Which is really rare. especially before AF I want to eat just about everything lol...well maybe it is just me wishful thinking

Lets see what happens in the next few days and bring on the BFPs everyone!!!!!


----------



## mumof2and1dog

I like your new ticker mommyjill :thumbup:

hey LLbean the last couple of days I've hardly had any appetite and haven't been snacking like when I'm due AF so here's hoping that's all good signs

I might actually wait till Friday if it is IB but see how things go in the next couple of days to see if spotting goes but It'd be a shame not to use my FRER before I'm actually due my AF wouldnt it?? :muaha:

Will let you know how I get on 2mora xxx

:dust::dust::dust: Sticky baby dust to all my lovely virtual friends :kiss:


----------



## LLbean

fingers crossed for us all!!!

We want those:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## mommyjill

LLbean said:


> well I have been having big time cramps today too but so far no spotting and AF would not be due till the 4th of April so... no idea.
> 
> I have been lightheaded most of the day...as if I were taking Vicodin or something hahaha WEEEEE! Not much of an appetite either. Which is really rare. especially before AF I want to eat just about everything lol...well maybe it is just me wishful thinking
> 
> Lets see what happens in the next few days and bring on the BFPs everyone!!!!!

All sounds good LLbean keepin those fingers x for you.

If i dont get my bfp this cycle the next best thing would be for all you guys to get yours!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mommyjill

mumof2and1dog said:


> I like your new ticker mommyjill :thumbup:
> 
> hey LLbean the last couple of days I've hardly had any appetite and haven't been snacking like when I'm due AF so here's hoping that's all good signs
> 
> I might actually wait till Friday if it is IB but see how things go in the next couple of days to see if spotting goes but It'd be a shame not to use my FRER before I'm actually due my AF wouldnt it?? :muaha:
> 
> Will let you know how I get on 2mora xxx
> 
> :dust::dust::dust: Sticky baby dust to all my lovely virtual friends :kiss:

Lol thanks was mucking about with it for ages hee hee.

Ive stopped eating everything in sight - in fact today not really wanting to eat at all, not like really nauseous but just a wee bit off. ( prob from stuffing my face last few days:haha:)

It does seem shame not to use it lol go on go on :haha:


----------



## Storm1jet2

I'm def a POAS addict, no POAS for me til next week though and then its back to the old OV tests!


----------



## LLbean

yukky yukky weather here today which ALWAYS affects my mood...so not being too positive today LOL...blah

Last night my hubby looked concerned when he touched my belly bloat.. almost like he freaked out LOL... yet it hurt my feelings... guess I am overly sensitive. He said "ew that feels strange!" almost grossed out. I know he didn't mean to hurt my feelings, it was an instant reaction after he accidentally felt it...then he says he was worried about it LOL... YES I have been THAT BLOATED for days now! so of course I get the "what do you think is doing that?" (yeah cause I am a psychic too now) I told him "Hopefully pregnancy but I don't know babe"

Now I better be pregnant or I will feel like I just gross my hubby out for no good reason HAHAHA

Then he started with questions "are you scared?" I mean COME ON DUDE!...scared about the 9 months...not really, more about what will happen after that LOL

anyway...I digress... I tested on the Dollar Tree cheap-o and of course not even a smidge of a line HAHAHA.... I hope this is not all in my head.

MommyJill.... I got hungry again last night ...like REALLY hungry, but the moment I ate anything I got heartburn... so I backed off ....lets see today how it goes

Storm1jet2... soon you will be back to POAS!!!


----------



## GraceFace

Keeping my FX'd for all you ladies in your 2WW! Come of BFPs! :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

You too Grace!


----------



## mumof2and1dog

Right I've decided to test 2mora morning as I cant wait anymore!!!

I'm going to use my FRER as I'll be 12 dpo and I was looking at some charts on FF and I noticed lots of them had tested at 12 dpo when they got their :bfp:

I have no spotting today which is a good sign and I've had a few twinges in my lower back so best use the early response test cos that's why I bought them so better get the use out of them :happydance::happydance:

FX for all you ladies out there and I'll let you know how i get on and as someone said on an earlier post its better to have a :bfn: then have the chance to make it to a :bfp: a few days later 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LLbean

ok ok...I was a BAD GIRL today and did ANOTHER one... I did the CB digital and it said BFN ...BUT, I cracked it open and look at this... thoughts?



OH and because I did it later it was not FMU so keep that in mind..woke up at 7:30 and this was at about 11ish?


----------



## mumof2and1dog

Looks promising LLbean :thumbup:

I wont be able to sleep tonight now I'm gonna test in morning!! Its 5.30pm here what time is it where u are hun?? I bet you wont be able to sleep either!!!

:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

About 1:30 pm now lol...someone said cb always has a line though so... who knows


----------



## mumof2and1dog

LLbean said:


> About 1:30 pm now lol...someone said cb always has a line though so... who knows


Have u got more tests to check again with FMU??? Guess what I'm gonna get to the morning before you :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Dont worry I'll let you know the result xxx

:hugs:


----------



## GraceFace

LLbean said:


> About 1:30 pm now lol...someone said cb always has a line though so... who knows

I've never bought one of those so i have no experience with them. When will the ones you ordered be arriving?


----------



## LLbean

I GOT THEM TODAY....YEY...will test with those tomorrow and let you all know


----------



## LLbean

well that's that...info on my broken up CB Digital LOL
https://www.peeonastick.com/hpt/digitalsecret.html


----------



## mommyjill

ooh its very exciting all this poas lol:blush:

Ive been good today and not tested as was bit down after bfn yest ( i know was far too early) but still makes ye feel s**t :growlmad:

cant wait to hear about all your bfps - go girls good luck for morning LLbean and mumof2:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

will let you know, I got the IC package today! Hope those show something


----------



## mumof2and1dog

Well I just done it and it was :bfn: I'm still hopeful tho as its only 10 dpo so I'm not gonna test again till sunday now x

FX for us all ladies 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mommyjill

Fingers x for Sunday mumof2.

Come on LLbean :hugs:have you tested yet??

We need a :bfp:



:test::test::test:


----------



## GraceFace

LLbean said:


> I GOT THEM TODAY....YEY...will test with those tomorrow and let you all know

Definitely keeping my FX'd for you! As you can see, it's early here and I'm already checking in to see how you're doing! :hugs:


----------



## GraceFace

mumof2and1dog said:


> Well I just done it and it was :bfn: I'm still hopeful tho as its only 10 dpo so I'm not gonna test again till sunday now x
> 
> FX for us all ladies
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Oh no! It is still very early to test. Will be stalking you on Sunday! :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

I did the IC this am and BFN...maybe the witch is heading back... I just swear I have been feeling pregnant... as in like in the later stages of it! The bloat thing is crazy and even my hubby thinks so...oh well, it's not over yet I guess...but to not see even a hint of a line in the 10MIU IC kind of deflated me...that Cracked open CB kind of got me excited... well now I know the line is always there indeed LOL


----------



## Storm1jet2

There is time yet ladies - hopefully someone will be bringing us good news!


----------



## GraceFace

LLbean said:


> I did the IC this am and BFN...maybe the witch is heading back... I just swear I have been feeling pregnant... as in like in the later stages of it! The bloat thing is crazy and even my hubby thinks so...oh well, it's not over yet I guess...but to not see even a hint of a line in the 10MIU IC kind of deflated me...that Cracked open CB kind of got me excited... well now I know the line is always there indeed LOL

Just wanted to give you :hugs:


----------



## ESTHER SHAW

Hi i am now three months pregnant, when i tested it was 10 days before my period was even due , i took a tesco's own pregnancy test and nothing happened it was negative but took another as there was two in the pack, again negative but in the morning i looked and there were very faint lines i thought these would be just evap lines but decided to get more then there there was faint lines straight away, so then i cought a clear blue digital and bingo pregnant, tesco's own pt show up very quick as my friends showed up about 10 days early also xxxx


----------



## mommyjill

LLbean said:


> I did the IC this am and BFN...maybe the witch is heading back... I just swear I have been feeling pregnant... as in like in the later stages of it! The bloat thing is crazy and even my hubby thinks so...oh well, it's not over yet I guess...but to not see even a hint of a line in the 10MIU IC kind of deflated me...that Cracked open CB kind of got me excited... well now I know the line is always there indeed LOL

:awww: i hope the :witch: is not heading back and its just a matter of time til you get your :bfp:

I am scared to test again lol:blush: cos hope is better than a bfn.

I think we are all just so different - what tests work early for some dont for others and vice versa

good luck :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Thanks for the hugs and support

Back is out today (on top of it...after a simple sneeze...I mean really?) and had bad period like cramps a bit ago... turns out it was tummy related LOL... so normally I get constipated right before AF... so this is new too... Man I hope I am not letting my head create all of this and it really is nothing.

Overly sensitive too... cried for silly things... if it is not pregnancy I may need a therapist! LOL

Still a few days to go so not out of the "race" just yet... fingers crossed for all!


----------



## mumof2and1dog

GraceFace said:


> Oh no! It is still very early to test. Will be stalking you on Sunday! :hugs:

Stalk all you want GraceFace :thumbup: will update at every opportunity!!

How are you getting on in your cycle?

I had a bit more spotting today just a little bit tho and it was really dark brown yuk sorry (tmi) Have been feeling ok tho no cramps at all so fingers still crossed for sunday testing xxx

:hugs:

Love all the support from you lot my virtual friends I couldnt of asked for better ladies to be going through this with xx :friends:


----------



## mommyjill

mumof2and1dog said:


> GraceFace said:
> 
> 
> Oh no! It is still very early to test. Will be stalking you on Sunday! :hugs:
> 
> Stalk all you want GraceFace :thumbup: will update at every opportunity!!
> 
> How are you getting on in your cycle?
> 
> I had a bit more spotting today just a little bit tho and it was really dark brown yuk sorry (tmi) Have been feeling ok tho no cramps at all so fingers still crossed for sunday testing xxx
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Love all the support from you lot my virtual friends I couldnt of asked for better ladies to be going through this with xx :friends:Click to expand...


I like being a "virtual" friend lol - lets go get our "real":bfp: s girls!!:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

YES...LETS!

I bought FRER tests again today...man I swear it's like crack LOL...but dang it I swear I feel pregnant... so I need reliable info...ugh!


----------



## Storm1jet2

LLbean said:


> YES...LETS!
> 
> I bought FRER tests again today...man I swear it's like crack LOL...but dang it I swear I feel pregnant... so I need reliable info...ugh!

Have you tested yet????????????????


----------



## LLbean

I did, with IC that is 10MIU sensitive as well as with FRER... both clean as a whistle....:bfn: no mistaking anything as not evap even remotely there... and I am spotting big time and have cramps (last night headache was bad so it makes sense)

I am pretty sure I am out of the race. :wacko: and the symptoms were psychologically induced


----------



## Storm1jet2

LLbean said:


> I did, with IC that is 10MIU sensitive as well as with FRER... both clean as a whistle....:bfn: no mistaking anything as not evap even remotely there... and I am spotting big time and have cramps (last night headache was bad so it makes sense)
> 
> I am pretty sure I am out of the race. :wacko: and the symptoms were psychologically induced

Thats a hateful feeling - I was SO sure I was the first month - and a big fat nothing. Is your AF coming early do you think? Your ticker says you have 2 more days to go? You are never completely out til AF shows....


----------



## LLbean

Storm1jet2 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> I did, with IC that is 10MIU sensitive as well as with FRER... both clean as a whistle....:bfn: no mistaking anything as not evap even remotely there... and I am spotting big time and have cramps (last night headache was bad so it makes sense)
> 
> I am pretty sure I am out of the race. :wacko: and the symptoms were psychologically induced
> 
> Thats a hateful feeling - I was SO sure I was the first month - and a big fat nothing. Is your AF coming early do you think? Your ticker says you have 2 more days to go? You are never completely out til AF shows....Click to expand...

well lets just say I would be truly SHOCKED if I was now... I just really want to know what on earth cause that pregnant feeling tummy? 

Yes my cycles alternate from 25 to 28 days... but apparently this 25 day cycle is even shorter!...the witch is not due till April 4th yet today I am spotting...Unless mother nature is playing a cruel April fools on me (I've never known her to have a sense of humor) then I believe I am out


----------



## Storm1jet2

LLbean said:


> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> I did, with IC that is 10MIU sensitive as well as with FRER... both clean as a whistle....:bfn: no mistaking anything as not evap even remotely there... and I am spotting big time and have cramps (last night headache was bad so it makes sense)
> 
> I am pretty sure I am out of the race. :wacko: and the symptoms were psychologically induced
> 
> Thats a hateful feeling - I was SO sure I was the first month - and a big fat nothing. Is your AF coming early do you think? Your ticker says you have 2 more days to go? You are never completely out til AF shows....Click to expand...
> 
> well lets just say I would be truly SHOCKED if I was now... I just really want to know what on earth cause that pregnant feeling tummy?
> 
> Yes my cycles alternate from 25 to 28 days... but apparently this 25 day cycle is even shorter!...the witch is not due till April 4th yet today I am spotting...Unless mother nature is playing a cruel April fools on me (I've never known her to have a sense of humor) then I believe I am outClick to expand...


Awwww - well if you are out - Aprils the new month to get that :bfp: in - thats what Im telling myself! :flower:


----------



## MissKittyK

I am 8-9 dpo at this time and yesterday I tested with an IC that was 10MIU and got what looks like a very super faint line. I will be retesting in a couple of days with my last one and then I have a pile of IC 20MIU tests lol :)

I am anxious to know :) This pic was taken aproximately 5 min after it was performed...within good time, so I dunno:shrug:
Take care and have fun :D Laterz!!!


----------



## Storm1jet2

MissKittyK said:


> I am 8-9 dpo at this time and yesterday I tested with an IC that was 10MIU and got what looks like a very super faint line. I will be retesting in a couple of days with my last one and then I have a pile of IC 20MIU tests lol :)
> View attachment 193272
> 
> I am anxious to know :) This pic was taken aproximately 5 min after it was performed...within good time, so I dunno:shrug:
> Take care and have fun :D Laterz!!!

Ooohhhh test again tomorrow and update us!


----------



## GraceFace

MissKittyK said:


> I am 8-9 dpo at this time and yesterday I tested with an IC that was 10MIU and got what looks like a very super faint line. I will be retesting in a couple of days with my last one and then I have a pile of IC 20MIU tests lol :)
> View attachment 193272
> 
> I am anxious to know :) This pic was taken aproximately 5 min after it was performed...within good time, so I dunno:shrug:
> Take care and have fun :D Laterz!!!

Definitely see something there! FX'd for you!


----------



## LLbean

Go go MissKittyK!!! keep us posted!!!!!


----------



## MissKittyK

Storm1jet2 said:


> MissKittyK said:
> 
> 
> I am 8-9 dpo at this time and yesterday I tested with an IC that was 10MIU and got what looks like a very super faint line. I will be retesting in a couple of days with my last one and then I have a pile of IC 20MIU tests lol :)
> View attachment 193272
> 
> I am anxious to know :) This pic was taken aproximately 5 min after it was performed...within good time, so I dunno:shrug:
> Take care and have fun :D Laterz!!!
> 
> Ooohhhh test again tomorrow and update us!Click to expand...

I had 4+'s in 3 days!!!!! Did one the last one this AM and it came up very quickly. Heading to get bloodwork soon :D so that pic is a + I am sure!!!\\:D/ 4 tests can't all be wrong.


----------



## LLbean

Way to go Miss Kitty!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## MissKittyK

Not too sure about how likely it is for HCG to fluctuate in the beginning, I thought I was out as of the 25th yet I haven't had a visit from AF so I used a test Tues morning not really expecting anything and there was a faint line. I wanted to see if testing this aft made any difference and it did! I hope it gets darker in a couple of days. Kinda want to test with fmu tomorrow since today was rather diluted and yet was the best so far lol...I have 3 left so I may just space 'em apart every couple of days and see what happens :laugh2:
See what turns up by Monday before I go see the doc :) hmmm...:bunny:


----------



## MissKittyK

so funny I found my best tests results in the afternoons...this one I did this afternoon same time as yesterday. I'm 36 and it happened in 3 months! Good luck ladies, this will be my 5th confirmed pregnancy. I have 2 boys ages 16 and 9 and I have had 2 losses in the past. I will see about getting bloods now lol! It shouldn't be an issue :happydance:


----------



## LLbean

So happy for you!!! Keep posting here ...I love to see ultrasounds too


----------



## MissKittyK

LLbean said:


> So happy for you!!! Keep posting here ...I love to see ultrasounds too

Hopefully soon I will get hcg levels! :) Going to the walk in for the ok to get bloods done! I may be able to sneak off to the lab this aft if it's early enough! Wish me luck hehehe.


----------



## MissKittyK

MissKittyK said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> So happy for you!!! Keep posting here ...I love to see ultrasounds too
> 
> Hopefully soon I will get hcg levels! :) Going to the walk in for the ok to get bloods done! I may be able to sneak off to the lab this aft if it's early enough! Wish me luck hehehe.Click to expand...

I get bloods done tomorrow but have to wait a week before I can see the doc for the results as he is only in on Sunday at the walk-in clinic. I will just have to stay busy :) Oh yeah!!! Always stuff to do lol!


----------



## mmcheek1

hey ladies i hope its okay if i asked a question i have been monitoring my ovulation cuz i am on clomid on day 12 i received a pos opk. so now on day 21 i have been feeling really cruddy lately head cold, head ache, sick to stomach, i had o cramps then nada now sore breast, pressure pain on right side, nipples are sore but not bbs anyways i took another ovulation test today and tht puppy turn positive, bright pos as the urine was sliding over the test line. i did do a hpt and it was negative but its really weird.


----------



## Storm1jet2

MissKittyK said:


> View attachment 199203
> 
> so funny I found my best tests results in the afternoons...this one I did this afternoon same time as yesterday. I'm 36 and it happened in 3 months! Good luck ladies, this will be my 5th confirmed pregnancy. I have 2 boys ages 16 and 9 and I have had 2 losses in the past. I will see about getting bloods now lol! It shouldn't be an issue :happydance:

Congrats! You need to post this in the BFP thread too! 

Ps - it was a week after AF was due before I got a decent line on the IC strips :hugs:


----------



## MissKittyK

Storm1jet2 said:


> MissKittyK said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 199203
> 
> so funny I found my best tests results in the afternoons...this one I did this afternoon same time as yesterday. I'm 36 and it happened in 3 months! Good luck ladies, this will be my 5th confirmed pregnancy. I have 2 boys ages 16 and 9 and I have had 2 losses in the past. I will see about getting bloods now lol! It shouldn't be an issue :happydance:
> 
> Congrats! You need to post this in the BFP thread too!
> 
> Ps - it was a week after AF was due before I got a decent line on the IC strips :hugs:Click to expand...

Same with me, I was about a week late and was getting nice double lines. Doc said calendar dates put me at 5 weeks :)


----------



## Storm1jet2

MissKittyK said:


> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissKittyK said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 199203
> 
> so funny I found my best tests results in the afternoons...this one I did this afternoon same time as yesterday. I'm 36 and it happened in 3 months! Good luck ladies, this will be my 5th confirmed pregnancy. I have 2 boys ages 16 and 9 and I have had 2 losses in the past. I will see about getting bloods now lol! It shouldn't be an issue :happydance:
> 
> Congrats! You need to post this in the BFP thread too!
> 
> Ps - it was a week after AF was due before I got a decent line on the IC strips :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Same with me, I was about a week late and was getting nice double lines. Doc said calendar dates put me at 5 weeks :)Click to expand...


Woo hoo same as me then! Hope you have a fantastic pregnancy!

:hugs:


----------



## truly_blessed

hi Elizabeth. I've used these for a while and never got even a faint line before even when frer and cb digital were showing bfp, however I did one tonight on cd26 and got a faint line, not dark but obviously there so did cb digi and it came up 1-2 weeks.


----------



## LLbean

Truly!!!!!! Really? Congrats!!!!! Yey! Another BFP!!!! Wooo hooo!!!!


----------



## GraceFace

LLbean said:


> Truly!!!!!! Really? Congrats!!!!! Yey! Another BFP!!!! Wooo hooo!!!!

Yay!! Another BFP for the 35+ group!! 
:dance::yipee::dance::yipee::dance::yipee:


----------



## truly_blessed

40+ group even! thanks ladies. it's early days but fingers crossed.


----------



## Desperado167

Congrats truly-blessed,that is awesome :happydance::happydance:Xxxxx


----------



## mrsdh

truly_blessed said:


> 40+ group even! thanks ladies. it's early days but fingers crossed.

Congratulations truly blessed:hugs: I love bfp announcements from the 40+ group!!:happydance: xx fx for a sticky healthy pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## Storm1jet2

truly_blessed said:


> hi Elizabeth. I've used these for a while and never got even a faint line before even when frer and cb digital were showing bfp, however I did one tonight on cd26 and got a faint line, not dark but obviously there so did cb digi and it came up 1-2 weeks.

Woooo hooooooooooooooooooooo another bfp! Wow this is a good month!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Claireyb1

OMG!! congrats Truly, amazing news!!
Post it on the BFP sticky at the top of this section!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## chubbin

LLbean said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> just wondering, those of you that saw a BFP early on what tests you were using? I just ordered some off the internet at "early pregnancy tests" that say
> extra-sensitive-pregnancy-test (10miu/ml HCG Sensitivity)
> 
> hopefully those will detect something real quick and make me smile

Sorry, havent time to read all the replies.
I used these the month we conceived. They showed me pregnant at 13 dpo, and frer and cb digi also showed positive the same day. Not sure if the frer and cb digi may have shown positive beforehand.
Id used thousands of these internet cheapies. Occassionally Id get an evap after 10 minutes which would kick my 'am I pregnant?' obsession off. When I was really pregnant though, the result was faint, but unequivocal :) xx


----------



## Shelley71

Great news, Truly! Congrats!


----------



## Indigo77

YAY!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## truly_blessed

These tests have actually surprised me now and my faith has been restored in them. I've carried on doing them and at 18dpo they are now very dark. I got the first faint line at 11dpo so well worth investing in for those who have a POAS addiction lol


----------



## Indigo77

are the strips wondfo?


----------



## truly_blessed

no hun, they say one step on the packaging from amazon uk


----------



## truly_blessed

these ones

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0026RQ75W/ref=oss_product


----------



## MissKittyK

MissKittyK said:


> MissKittyK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> So happy for you!!! Keep posting here ...I love to see ultrasounds too
> 
> Hopefully soon I will get hcg levels! :) Going to the walk in for the ok to get bloods done! I may be able to sneak off to the lab this aft if it's early enough! Wish me luck hehehe.Click to expand...
> 
> I get bloods done tomorrow but have to wait a week before I can see the doc for the results as he is only in on Sunday at the walk-in clinic. I will just have to stay busy :) Oh yeah!!! Always stuff to do lol!Click to expand...

My hcg result for May 4th was 798 estimated at 6 weeks from last AF. I am being set up with my doctor and need to get prenatal testing done tomorrow. Everything is going great so far!
I hope everyone is doing well!!! I am now going to browse posts! GL to all :D


----------



## LLbean

MissKittyK said:


> MissKittyK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissKittyK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> So happy for you!!! Keep posting here ...I love to see ultrasounds too
> 
> Hopefully soon I will get hcg levels! :) Going to the walk in for the ok to get bloods done! I may be able to sneak off to the lab this aft if it's early enough! Wish me luck hehehe.Click to expand...
> 
> I get bloods done tomorrow but have to wait a week before I can see the doc for the results as he is only in on Sunday at the walk-in clinic. I will just have to stay busy :) Oh yeah!!! Always stuff to do lol!Click to expand...
> 
> My hcg result for May 4th was 798 estimated at 6 weeks from last AF. I am being set up with my doctor and need to get prenatal testing done tomorrow. Everything is going great so far!
> I hope everyone is doing well!!! I am now going to browse posts! GL to all :DClick to expand...

great to hear from you!!!! Great new...keep us informed...love the follow ups


----------



## MissKittyK

Yesterday after dinner, I used the washroom and was going to go lay down when i noticed something floating in the toilet, I looked in closer and it was some kind of flesh so I scooped it out and put it in a bag before going to emerg to see what the heck it was. I was shocked but the nurses and doc had no idea since I never had pain or spotting at all...I personally thought it was the baby! I feel fine, the ER drew blood and asked that I return in 2 days to check hcg levels. I have an ultrasound today in just under 2 hours so I pray my little one is doing well.
Has anyone heard of this??? it was close to a cm long, fairly tranlucent but definately not cm. Gross but it felt like a dead guppy when I retrieved it. *sigh*


----------



## truly_blessed

I've no idea hun, are you sure it wasn't there already before you went. Fingers crossed everything is ok but I would have thought there would be blood if it was anything to do with the baby x TMI when I had MMC they didn't get everything and several weeks later I passed something that looked like the sac but that was grey, silver coloured and wrinkly not flesh coloured, come to think of it, has baby even got flesh yet?


----------



## kosh

MissKittyK said:


> Yesterday after dinner, I used the washroom and was going to go lay down when i noticed something floating in the toilet, I looked in closer and it was some kind of flesh so I scooped it out and put it in a bag before going to emerg to see what the heck it was. I was shocked but the nurses and doc had no idea since I never had pain or spotting at all...I personally thought it was the baby! I feel fine, the ER drew blood and asked that I return in 2 days to check hcg levels. I have an ultrasound today in just under 2 hours so I pray my little one is doing well.
> Has anyone heard of this??? it was close to a cm long, fairly tranlucent but definately not cm. Gross but it felt like a dead guppy when I retrieved it. *sigh*

i don't know, but as truly said, i'd expect blood if it was a mc?
really hope everything is fine misskittyk :hugs:
keep us posted!


----------



## LLbean

Miss Kitty I hope it was nothing serious PLEASE keep us posted


----------



## MissKittyK

Yeah, IDK...I agree that there should have been cramping and blood if it were a m/c. I will have my u/s result this evening, I wasn't allowed to view any part of it since it was ER requested. I had both the abdominal and internal scan done. They wanted to get a better look of the area since I have had complaints before becoming pregnant with no known cause...felt pressure and discomfort in Feb and was treated with antibiotics for possible uti. My bladder being full hurt me like mad today for the scan, I could hardly walk, was breaking a sweat and was nearly in tears...felt like I was going to split like being way too full. The first scan was agonizing, I just wanted it to be over and it felt like it took forever!
I'll definately be back this evening with an update...I'm pretty sure everything will be fine :)....well at least I sure hope so!


----------



## Desperado167

Hi misskittyk,hoping everything will be ok for you,thinking of u Hun :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MissKittyK

When I was called in at the ER, there was another lady with the same first name...she got up and went in and got the shock of her life when told she was 7 weeks pregnant. WHOOPS!!! LOL :haha:
Everything was fine with the little bean, there is a heartbeat...what a great relief!!! :D


----------



## LLbean

YEY Miss Kitty!!!


----------



## samwilson

great post.


----------



## Desperado167

Misskittyk,that is fantastic news :happydance::happydance:


----------



## MissKittyK

Hey all, been quite a while since I have been here. I have a lot of catching up tp do :D I am now at 17 weeks, baby is getting very active lately and all seems to be going quite well :)
Take care all!!!


----------



## LLbean

great to hear from you Miss Kitty!!!


----------

